# Family of six Seattle to Chicago



## Kelley Wallace (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi. I’m researching our family trip summer 2020. We’re going to go Seattle to Chicago, getting off at Glacier NO for a few days, then getting back on and completing the journey. Starting in Seattle, getting off at west glacier, getting back on at East glacier, then ending in Chicago. 

We are a family of 6. 2 adults and 4 kids (2-10yo). Is there a way to book multiple rooms online or do you have to call? Can you book 4 in a family suite then two seats and trade off? How would you recommend we book? We are wanting sleeper rooms.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 18, 2019)

I would phone Amtrak and book a Family room and a lower level roomette in the same car. You will not be permitted to switch off passengers between sleeper and coach. Only the sleeper ticketed passengers will be allowed in the sleeper car. If you book on line, you will not be assured that your family room and roomette will be near each other in the same car. You can request such if you speak to an agent.

Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## Frimbo's Grandson (Jul 18, 2019)

Book either room 13 or 14 right next door the the family room - you'd all be right next door to each other. Do it ON THE PHONE to avoid disappointment


----------



## Maglev (Jul 18, 2019)

The Family Bedroom sleeps four, but two of the berths are only 4'7" and 4'9" long. There are just two Family Bedrooms on the train from Seattle, so for the popular summer season I would book as soon as possible (reservations are available 11 months out).


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Jul 18, 2019)

I don’t know your budget for the trip and if the kids would be willing to sleep with another kid. But another option is to book two bedrooms, and call to get either a B & C or D & E combination of rooms. These rooms have the option to open a divider, they each have a restroom/shower, are upstairs, and you would have a fair amount of more room. During the day these rooms can seat 2-3 on the couch and each has an individual chair. But, this would be the more expensive option and booking early to get a lower bucket would be best.


----------



## Rasputin (Jul 18, 2019)

If it makes any difference to your plans, please note that there is no checked baggage service at West Glacier as far as I know.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 19, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> If it makes any difference to your plans, please note that there is no checked baggage service at West Glacier as far as I know.



This is correct. West Glacier and Essex(Issac Walton Inn) are both unstaffed stations and do not have checked baggage, but Whitefish and East Glacier Park are both staffed and do have checked baggage available.


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 19, 2019)

The Family Bedroom (plus a roomette) is a great way to go if the kids are little, but as Family rooms are in short supply you might also consider using three roomettes. Everyone gets meals and a berth, and you have a private space to lay the little ones down in for nap time.


----------

